# My central vacuum suction works, but the powerhead(sweeper) does not turn on



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Electric beater brush?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Check for any switches or buttons on the power head itself and not just at the handle switch. Mine has a large push in button right on top of the powerhead


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Most units, two 18gauge wires are for activating only the vacuum motor for suction, to be hooked up at each remote door. Is the beater bar electric, as asked already, or run off the suction?

Gary


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

OP said there is a dedicated handle switch.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, I see that. If no plug-in dedicated 110 for a power brush at each inlet, it works off the suction (much weaker). The slide switch on mine only activates the suction (including the power-head) turning the units motor on-off. No motor-head switch, older unit...Is your test house the exact same system?

Gary


----------

